# Fantastic news!



## SheepGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

I got my license  Sooo my advice to you: stay off the roads!  haha, jk. I'm not that bad


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm sure you'll enjoy it !!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 4, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 4, 2012)

Congratulations!  Along with that privilege comes a large amount of responsibility.   

Enjoy your freedom.  But be sensible.  

K


----------



## flemish lops (Jan 4, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks guys 

Unfortunately, two girls from my school passed away in car accidents this past summer (one month a part), so my mom is being super extra strict with me. It's really annoying, but I guess it's for the better. I have an orthodontist appointment tomorrow after school so maybe my mom will let me drive there by myself. It's only a half hour drive and I know exactly how to get there through the back roads (my mom is still uncomfortable with me on highways by myself).


----------



## brentr (Jan 4, 2012)

I grew up in a small town learning the backroads before hitting the freeways.  Follow your folks' advice. They really have your best interest in mind.  And congrats on the license.  I still remember how fun that was.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 4, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 5, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Thanks guys
> 
> Unfortunately, two girls from my school passed away in car accidents this past summer (one month a part), so my mom is being super extra strict with me. It's really annoying, but I guess it's for the better. I have an orthodontist appointment tomorrow after school so maybe my mom will let me drive there by myself. It's only a half hour drive and I know exactly how to get there through the back roads (my mom is still uncomfortable with me on highways by myself).


Can't say I blame Mom.  I know she's just thinking of you as a new driver.  I know it's annoying but as you get more driving "under your belt" it will get better.  Mom's worry and knowing she's worrying means she's being a Good Mom.  Hoping she let's you drive to your appointment.  

It will get better. 

K


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 5, 2012)

Can we get an APB (All Points Bulletin) if you are in the 21788 zip code?

Seriously.  Congrats!  Please, listen and follow the rules.  Your mom's rules and the state's rules.  We were very strick with our now 19 yr old regarding having others in the car, etc.  You are young and just learning and there are so many things that can distract you , even for those of us who have been driving for a few years.  Having others in the car just adds to the distraction.  

Be safe and congrats again!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm on the insurance policy now and it adds $60/month and I have to pay for it so I'm going to be applying to a bunch of places now that I have reliable transportation. Here's to hoping I get hired SOON so my bill doesn't rack up!  Also my mom bought me a car this past summer and I also have to pay her for that. It was $800 and required practically no fixing up at all so she snagged that deal. It's an ugly '94 Mercury Cougar, but hey, it works and that's all that matters to me!



			
				Ms. Research said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I wasn't able to drive to the appointment...by myself anyways. My dad was in the car with me. My mom sent him along just in case I got lost...I go every two weeks because I'm having an impacted canine being pulled down so maybe she'll let me drive next time?

Thanks though 



			
				ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Can we get an APB (All Points Bulletin) if you are in the 21788 zip code?
> 
> Seriously.  Congrats!  Please, listen and follow the rules.  Your mom's rules and the state's rules.  We were very strick with our now 19 yr old regarding having others in the car, etc.  You are young and just learning and there are so many things that can distract you , even for those of us who have been driving for a few years.  Having others in the car just adds to the distraction.
> 
> Be safe and congrats again!


Haha I'm in 21798  Fortunately though I don't really have any plans on driving anybody around as of yet (at least for the next six months until it's legal), except my older epileptic brother back and forth to FCC and then my younger brother to after school stuff.


----------

